
Remembering Gerv Markham - classichasclass
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2018/07/28/remembering-gerv-markham
======
CaliforniaKarl
WTF? That's really sad. I worked with him (and others in the Bugzilla
community) when I was a contributor for a short time. I hope he went
peacefully, and I wish all the best for those he left behind.

~~~
classichasclass
Yes, he left us far too soon.

------
melling
He was only 40 years old.

Personal blog:
[https://www.gerv.net/aboutme.html](https://www.gerv.net/aboutme.html)

